# call for photos!



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm putting the finishing touches on a goat word puzzle book, and would love to include some of your photos. The book covers all (well, not all 640 ) breeds of goats, including pack, meat, dairy, fiber, etc. If you'd like to have your photo included, please just email your pic to [email protected]

Thanks. Hope spring is in your neck of the woods.
Shannon


----------

